# Lymm Dam



## Cyclist33 (8 Nov 2010)

Hi

Went out for a tootle along the Trans Pennine Trail yesterday, as the sun was out, and ended up spending an hour or two trudging through the mud around and above Lymm Dam.

Lovely woodland, classic sludgy trails and roots, many many leaves under-wheel, lots of cow-pats in the fields that were so hoof-pocked they finally floored me. I had to jog with the bike across a field of potatoes before picking up the road.

Got home about sunset, thoroughly enjoyed myself. Here are a few pics...

Cheers

Stu


----------



## lukesdad (8 Nov 2010)

looks like you had fun in the mudfest.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Nov 2010)

You can't beat a bloody good muddy ride every now and again!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> You can't beat a bloody good muddy ride every now and again!


Hmm, I don't like wet mud - the great Yorkshire drought of 1995 was mountain bike heaven for me. Even the boggiest local bridleways just turned to dust - super! Riding over cow and horse hoof prints in rock hard dried mud was a bit uncomfortable, mind you.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Nov 2010)

Don't get me wrong Col, I love the speed associated with dry conditions, it's the whole thing with mud- the smell, the cold, the lack of control on downhills, the falling over into it- Love it. why do you think I do cyclocross?


----------



## Campfire (10 Nov 2010)

You could be a volunteer ranger!


----------

